# Is There Any Support For The A100 On Rootzwiki?



## s00paSold3r (Jul 27, 2011)

I have searched and have not seen any topics or forums for the A100. Is there or will there be any plans to add something??


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Working on it Sent a request and I will be doing a write up on how to root without a pc..


----------



## s00paSold3r (Jul 27, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> Working on it Sent a request and I will be doing a write up on how to root without a pc..


Sweet, sounds good..... Any custom ROMS in the works???


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

s00paSold3r said:


> Sweet, sounds good..... Any custom ROMS in the works???


No roms yet, we need a custom recovery.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a couple of devs have made progress on the recovery over at [email protected] .. Go checkout the a100 section..


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd like to see an A100 forum as well.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

+ 1 on getting some A100 love for a custom recovery and some custom ROMs...

I'd even considering shipping my A100 off, if it will help get things going.


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Im hoping for some A100 love too


----------



## cosine83 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just picked up an A200. Kind of hoping the root method will be similar to the A100 or A500 but alas it's a 3.2.1 ROM base.


----------



## hrdcorsnwbrdr69 (Feb 12, 2012)

bowtieduece said:


> Working on it Sent a request and I will be doing a write up on how to root without a pc..


i saw your post and figured this may help. i take absolutely no credit for this, it i guarantee it does work if your a100 is running 3.2 honeycomb. it worked on mine and in just a few minutes after copying and pasting a few lines, i had full root access WITHOUT having to reboot. no computer needed as well.

* Acer Iconia A100 Root Instructions*


 
 
 

Saturday, 03 September 2011 13:05

9Share







Last weekend, I came across a couple of articles where some had successfully rooted their Iconia Tab A100's, running Honeycomb, 3.2. I decided to try it! For some reason, I wasn't having any success. This afternoon, I decided to try once more! This time, I decided to try some variations of the instructions I stumbled across earlier! Success!!! So I'm going to take a little time here to be very specific as to how to root this device. This is a manual root! No automated Super One Click or Gingerbreak application exists at this time. But with that said, I'll tell you how to copy/paste the code that you need. Beginning to end, this should take you about 45 minutes. Also, no need to hook your Iconia to your computer. We are going to put everything you need on your Iconia!
*Disclaimer. This is how I successfully rooted my Iconia. I am not responsible for yours! Attempt at your own risk! *

*The Files you need:*
*Let me encourage you to open this site on your Acer Iconia Tab A100 to download and install the following files:*
The first thing you will need is a file explorer on your Iconia. Head over to the Market and install one. I am using ES Explorer, but any one should do.
Next, you are going to need a terminal emulator. I am using Android Terminal Emulator from the Market. Get this installed as well.
The last thing you will need is this Binary Version of SuperUser. *NOTE*: Do not download the Superuser APK from the market! Although you will later, right now we need to get this binary zip file to a certian location on your Iconia.
*Let's Root!*













From your Iconia, using the File Explorer you installed in Step 1 above, navigate to "/mnt/sdcard/download". Within this folder, you should see su.zip. Extract this file, to the following location: "/mnt/sdcard" *NOTE:* You also have /mnt/sd_card. Make sure that you place the extracted bin file in /mnt/sdcard.
Now, let's open the Emulator we installed. We are going to go back and forth between this page and your emulator, copying lines from here and pasting into the emulator. After the pasting of each line into the emulator, you will hit the enter key. The only feedback you will get is the $ sign. A $ sign is a good thing! If you get any other message, it probably means that it didn't like something you pasted in.
Copy this 1st line, paste into the Emulator and hit the enter/return key:
/system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`mount -o remount,rw /system`'








Copy this 2nd line, paste into the Emulator and hit the enter/return key:
/system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`cat /mnt/sdcard/su >/system/xbin/su`'
Copy this 3rd line, paste into the Emulator and hit the enter/return key:
/system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`chmod 6755 /system/xbin/su`'
3. You should now be rooted! Now let's install some of the basics to let you take advantage of your newly rooted device, and to prove that you have been successful!
A. Install BusyBox from the Market
B. Install SuperUser APK from the market.
C. Install Titanium Backup from the market.
4. Open SuperUser and make sure it tells you, you have root access. Then, Open Busybox and Titanium Backup.

Before I close out, just let me say that I used several other resources to come up with these instructions. XDA Forums, Android Forums, and probably a couple of others before I used this method to root. If you still aren't confident, just comment below, and I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## hrdcorsnwbrdr69 (Feb 12, 2012)

i would love to see clockworkmod recovery for the A100.


----------

